# Need trainer on the Treasure Coast, Florida



## manofsteel (Jul 7, 2012)

I need a good trainer in the Treasure Coast area of Florida. So far my options are petsmart (which i really dont want to do), go thru the humane society or through Florida Dog Academy (heard mixed reviews about the owner, but nothing about his training ability).

Anyway, I met with Klaus at Florida Dog Academy and he brought out one of his puppies while my dog was in his dog park to see how he reacted and my dog was VERY nervous and scared and would run away from the puppy and barking like crazy. There is no way I can take him to a dog park to socialize if hes acting like that. 

If anyone is in the area and wants to meet up and let the dogs play, i would be down. My male is not mean, just skittish and needs to have good experiences with other dogs his size/age (6 months).

Anyway, if anyone has any advice, I would appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## glg46 (Mar 26, 2012)

Go to the AKC website and search for any Obedience clubs in your area. They usually offer group puppy classes and would help socializing him.


----------

